# Alloy Wheel Clean?



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi Guys

What the best alloy wheel cleaner to use? I'm sick of cleaning brake dust off and its takes ages. Any good tips would be good. Also is rim wax actually any good to use?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

billberry


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Virosol - search for it on here and ebay


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> Virosol - search for it on here and ebay


Seconded


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Multiple layers of sealant help keep the dust and dirt off


----------



## nicksttv6 (Aug 25, 2011)

Autosmart-smart wheels, awesome stuff spray on alloy leave for few minutes rinse off[smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
nick.


----------



## Gary86 (Oct 3, 2013)

i was using wonder wheels however it is quite an aggressive cleaner, autoglym engine and machine cleaner i find works really well, but like stated a good sealer makes a big difference, try "rim wax" its a good sealer and brings a good shine to wheels


----------



## Russ 182 (Jan 31, 2009)

Another vote for bilberry here as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Another one for bilberry, also use poorboys wheel paste after a good clean


----------



## renny (Dec 2, 2013)

Not sure which is the best cleaner but as said, get them sealed then washing will be so much easier.

I use Gtecniq C5 on mine, all that's needed to wash them is normal car shampoo and it could last you for up to 12 months.

Not cheap but worth it in my opinion.


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Bilt Hamber auto wheel, though if you wash them regular with car shampoo, you only need to use a wheel cleaner maybe half dozen times in the year. Protection with car polish or wheel polish although not essential, helps greatly when cleaning.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

forest said:


> Another one for bilberry, also use poorboys wheel paste after a good clean


Maybe a stupid question, but are both ok to use on titanium rotors?


----------

